# verzauberung über 225 in uldaman?



## Bört1 (8. Februar 2007)

kann mir bitte jemand ziemlich genau erklären wo ich die lehrerin in ulda finde? habe gesagt bekommen ich solle den nebeneingang benutzen und dann net weit rein wäre sie schon, aber ich finde niemand :-(

danke im vorraus für die antwort


----------



## Deadlift (8. Februar 2007)

http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/5065/en...ttrainerzc9.jpg

Danach hab ichse auch sofort gefunden.

Als kleine Hilfe, im Atlas Add On ist sie auch verzeichnet.


----------



## daLord (8. Februar 2007)

ebenso auf der Karte in der buffed beschreibung zur instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wär vor allem sowieso die erst anlaufstelle bevor ich hier ins forum posten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

